# Shimano Soare will nach Wartung nicht so richtig.



## Jamdoumo (30. Januar 2017)

...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Soare will nach Wartung nicht so richtig.*

Also ich hatte schon einige ziemlich kött-laufende Rollen, die mit roter Sauce behandelt waren. Ich schätze aber aus den Schilderungen und dem Offensichtlichen, dass die krank nachbehandelt waren und zu spät behandelt wurden, da war es vergebene Liebesmüh. Vor allem wurde vorher auch nicht der alte Schmierrest+Dreck rausgewaschen.

Dass die KL bei so einer Fehlwartung und dem reinziehenden Schmodder dann leiden, ist für mich voll nachvollziebar. Das muss vorher sorgfältig runtergewischt und evtl. mit Wattertupfer samt Reiniger etc. auf beiden Seiten aus den Rändern+Rillen alles feinst säuberlich weggewischt werden

Zu dem Patienten: Wenn schon alle KL getauscht, könnte das Walzenlager noch unterm Rotor sein?


----------



## KxKx2 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Soare will nach Wartung nicht so richtig.*

Hast du das Walzenlager auch getauscht? Sind die Zahnräder verschlissen?#h


----------



## Jamdoumo (30. Januar 2017)

...


----------



## Wollebre (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Soare will nach Wartung nicht so richtig.*

finde leider auf die schnelle nicht die Schematics.
 Sollte aber die im Anhang gezeigte Rücklauflaufsperre haben.

 Bei der Wartung aufpassen das beim Zusammenbau die kleinen Federn wieder richtig eingesetzt werden.


----------



## Jamdoumo (30. Januar 2017)

...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Soare will nach Wartung nicht so richtig.*

Öl schon, dickes Fett auf keinen Fall.
Sauber muss eben auch, damit sich die Walzen nicht kleiner reiben.


----------



## Jamdoumo (30. Januar 2017)

...


----------



## Wollebre (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Soare will nach Wartung nicht so richtig.*

habe alle Schematics gefunden. Um welche Rolle handelt es sich genau?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Soare will nach Wartung nicht so richtig.*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> OK kapiert. Wo kommt das Öl hin? Auf jede Tonne ein Tropfen?


müßte reichen, muss alles schön flutschig sein  , damit das "Reibwalzenlager" nicht zu sehr reibt.


----------



## Santy (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Soare will nach Wartung nicht so richtig.*

Ich hab schon mehrere neue Billig-Kugellager beim Einbau geschrottet, vll. ist wieder eines kaputt.
Manche kommen auch schon neu kratzig daher.


----------



## Jamdoumo (30. Januar 2017)

...


----------



## Jamdoumo (30. Januar 2017)

...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Soare will nach Wartung nicht so richtig.*

Lager aufmachen, schauen wie es gehört, Bild/Foto Skizze würde helfen.
Zerlegen und putzen jedes Teil, zusammensetzen und ein fetter Tropfen Öl auf jedes Wälzchen, darf ruhig rauslaufen, zusammenschrauben. 

Eine Pinzette und entspannt ruhiges Händchen sind sehr hilfreich, gleichfalls ein großes Tablett mit Rand oder dergleichen als Unterlage, und natürlich alle Vögel Katzen Hunde u. Kleinkinder aussperren


----------



## Jamdoumo (31. Januar 2017)

...


----------



## Jamdoumo (31. Januar 2017)

...


----------



## Wollebre (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Soare will nach Wartung nicht so richtig.*

PN ist raus


----------



## Jamdoumo (31. Januar 2017)

...


----------



## Purist (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Soare will nach Wartung nicht so richtig.*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Ich vermute fast, dass das Hotsauce Zeug die Zahnräder abgenudelt hat.



Soll es ja angeblich, weil da Partikel drin sein sollen, die da nicht reingehören. Ich hab's daher nie gekauft und auch noch nie verwendet, obwohl es überall als supertoll verklärt wurde.    



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Komisch ist nur, dass die Rolle rückwärts weicher läuft als vorwärts.



Klingt nach Walzenlager/Rücklaufsperre.


----------



## Jamdoumo (31. Januar 2017)

...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Soare will nach Wartung nicht so richtig.*

Hast Du ne zweite zum Teile tauschen bzw. einzeln proben ?


----------



## Jamdoumo (31. Januar 2017)

...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Soare will nach Wartung nicht so richtig.*

In allerletzter Instanz vor dem Krematorium/Hochofen hilft evtl. nur noch die Bruno-Brutalo-Methode. :g


----------



## angler1996 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Soare will nach Wartung nicht so richtig.*

da es keine Bilder von dem Rolleninneren gibt hilft nur spekulieren#h
 Prüfe, ob die Federspiralen in der Rücklaufsperre alle richtig drin sind - Richtung muss stimmen 
 sitzt die Mutter auf dem Rotor richtig , auch mit der richtigen Spannung , da hilft u.U. verschiedene Spannungen
  probieren
 Beim Zusmmenbau den Hebel für Rücklaufsperre in die richtige Position gebracht? also das Teil, was die Sperre ausschaltet
 Sonst im Getriebe alles in richtige Position?sorry, och nix vergessen wieder einzubauen:m, geht schnell das da eine Unterlegscheibe fehlt.

 Da hilft nur Suchen


----------



## Jamdoumo (31. Januar 2017)

...


----------



## Jamdoumo (4. Februar 2017)

...


----------



## Purist (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Soare will nach Wartung nicht so richtig.*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Das macht sie auch ohne Walzenlager.
> 
> Und nu?



Hotsauceschaden- wenn's keine Shimanos wären würde ich dir zum Getriebetausch raten, kostet ja nicht die Welt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Soare will nach Wartung nicht so richtig.*

Kann man bei einem Hotsauceschaden nicht den Hersteller der Hotsauce belangen? Könnte da schon eine interessante Menge an Geschädigten zustande kommen.


----------



## Jamdoumo (4. Februar 2017)

...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Soare will nach Wartung nicht so richtig.*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Warum sollte man nicht bei shimanos das getriebe taus hen?




Ist bei Shimano ab und an weniger ein "sollte" sondern ein "können" Problem



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> es handelt sich um die Soare 2500 aus 2007-2010.



Könnte nämlich sein,das für dieses Bj. nix mehr an Getriebeteilen lieferbar ist.


----------



## Jamdoumo (4. Februar 2017)

...


----------



## angler1996 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Soare will nach Wartung nicht so richtig.*

wenn in der Messingbuchse was Geräusche macht, sollte man das sehen, wenn die Achse raus ist ( an Achse oder im Innern der Buchse) das hast Du sicher schon geprüft.
 Nur - ist die Achse gerade oder krumm?


----------



## Jamdoumo (5. Februar 2017)

...


----------

